# Gamer Bildschirm gesucht :)



## Claut (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich suche einen neuen Bildschirm.

Dieser soll natürlich für das Spielen geeignet sein, aber auch um ab und an ein Filmchen zu sehen.

Sofern Herz derzeitig eine Rolle Spielt, gerne auch 120Hz
24"-27" darf er haben. Die Reaktionszeit darf auch nicht all zu hoch sein. 5ms sollte da dann die Grenze darstellen.

Er soll auch Schick aussehen 

Budget liegt bei 350 Euro.

Acer S275HL


Diesen suchte ich mir bereits heraus, und sah ihn auch schon Live. Bin auch ein wenig angetan von diesem Model, jedoch möchte ich einige Angebote haben, und eure Fachmeinungen dazu hören.

Im Internet findet man leider Zahlreiche Tests und Ergebnisse. Da kommt man jedoch leicht durcheinander. 
Wenn ich mir schon einen Neuen gönne, sollte es eine sehr gute Anschaffung sein


----------



## Paradoxic (22. Oktober 2013)

Auch wenn er 30&#8364; über dem Budget liegt:

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B008IER7BU/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Den kann ich von Herzen empfehlen. Besitze ihn selber und bin von dem Vorgänger-Modell dieses BenQ umgestiegen (war auch 120HZ, einer der ersten 120HZ Gaming Monitore):

http://www.amazon.de/BenQ-XL2420T-Monitor-Reaktionszeit-schwarz/dp/B005XZBMTU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1382466816&sr=8-1&keywords=benq+120+hz

Wenn du schon 350&#8364; ausgeben willst, dann kauf dir auf jeden Fall nen 120HZ und keinen "normalen", denn man merkt den Unterschied, v.a. in Shooter, schon sehr (ne gute Graka, die dir mehr als 60 Frames liefert vorausgesetzt natürlich).

Den BenQ kann ich persönlich nicht empfehlen, auch wenn er ganz gut abschneidet. Ich hatte beide gelinkten im direkten Vergleich da und der BenQ leidet, genauso wie sein Vorgänger, leider immer noch extrem unter Lichthöfen und man muss Glück haben, ein gutes Modell zu erwischen, dann ist er aber auch sehr gut. Den Vorgänger vom BenQ habe ich 3x zurück geschickt, bis ich ein vernünftiges Modell hatte. Aktuell hat die PCG ja sogar nen Monitor Test gemacht, kannst auch da mal reinschauen (Link auf der Buffed Hauptseite)

P.S.: Nen Unterschied zwischen 144 HZ, die der Asus hat und 120 HZ, die der BenQ hat, konnte ich übrigens nicht feststellen. Ich empfand die Farbdarstellung und das Gesamtpaket des Asus einfach besser, deswegen die Empfehlung.


----------



## ZAM (23. Oktober 2013)

Gibt es die auch ohne 3D in billiger?


----------



## Paradoxic (23. Oktober 2013)

@Zam
Du meinst ohne 120 HZ? Das teure an den Monitoren ist nicht das 3D-Feature, denn 120/144 HZ Monitore sind immer automatisch auch 3D-Fähig (Die Nvidia Brille in Verbindung mit der Graka sorgt dafür). Also einen 120HZ ohne 3D gibt es (glaube) ich nicht und würde den Monitor nicht/kaum günstiger machen. Das Teure ist eben das 120HZ/144HZ Panel und dann die Größe von 27", obwohl auch viele mit 24" nicht so viel günstiger sind. Vernünftige 120HZ *Gaming* Monitore kosten alle über 300€, also müsstest du wohl auf das Feature verzichten und nen 60Hz kaufen 

Ich habe ihm halt nur nen 120/144HZ empfohlen, da er ohnehin schon so viel ausgeben möchte und da ein normaler dann doch etwas unnötige wäre. Und die IPS-Panels, die hauptsächlich Grafiker oder Filmenthusiasten kaufen, da sie deutlich farbenprächtiger sind, sind für den Preis nicht spieletauglich und haben eine viel zu kurze Reaktionszeit. Die fangen dann bei 500€ und aufwärts an. 

Deswegen bei so viel Geld, auf jeden Fall nen 120er.


----------



## ZAM (23. Oktober 2013)

Hach - dann halt als Weihnachtsgeschenk anpeilen. ^^


----------



## Claut (23. Oktober 2013)

@Paradoxic,

sieht mir von der Technik schon ganz gut aus der von Asus, aber das Design spricht mich leider nicht sooo an


----------



## Paradoxic (23. Oktober 2013)

Wenn dein Gaming-Monitor auch noch hübsch sein muss, dann klinke ich mich aus. Ich kann dir keine Bildschirme empfehlen, da ich deinen Geschmack nicht kenne und mir das persönlich bei nem Gaming-Monitor auch egal wäre. Aber das ist ja auch in Ordnung Ich habe dir 2 Bildschirme genannt, vlt. kann dir jemand andere Monitore empfehlen, die hübscher sind.


----------



## Claut (24. Oktober 2013)

Nun, du scheinst dich ja Recht gut aus zu kennen 
Pack doch mal ein kleines Arsenal aus 

Ich selbst finde viele im Internet, jedoch nicht viel Ahnung.

Was sein MUSS, ist, das der Ramen möglichst Klein sein soll, und der Fuß kein Teller sein darf.


----------



## ZAM (24. Oktober 2013)

Mh, die erste Empfehlung von Paradoxic, also der ASUS VG278HE hat aktuell bei meinen Kollegen ein Stockwerk tiefer ^^ sogar die Bestnote in der Kategorie 27"-Gaming-Monitore. Aber 400&#8364; .. *kaut Fingernägel*

Der Preis/Leistungs-Tipp auf Platz 2 würde mir theoretisch auch schon genügen.
http://www.amazon.de.../dp/B008I9BKWM/


----------



## Veshrae (24. Oktober 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mh, die erste Empfehlung von Paradoxic, also der ASUS VG278HE hat aktuell bei meinen Kollegen ein Stockwerk tiefer ^^ sogar die Bestnote in der Kategorie 27"-Gaming-Monitore. Aber 400€ .. *kaut Fingernägel*



Habe den selbst seit knapp mehr als einem Jahr im Einsatz - bisher enttäuscht er mich nicht.


----------



## ZAM (24. Oktober 2013)

Veshrae schrieb:


> Habe den selbst seit knapp mehr als einem Jahr im Einsatz - bisher enttäuscht er mich nicht.



Stellt er dich wenigstens auch zufrieden? ^^ Gib doch mal eine Beurteilung aus Spielersicht.


----------



## Veshrae (24. Oktober 2013)

Sagen wir so: 3D ist wirklich Geschmackssache. Und als Brillenträger 2x.
Farben sind wirklich füllend, ab und an fast zu stark (was sich aber einstellen lässt).

Was mich ein wenig stört, ist der Neigungswinkel nach vorne bzw. hinten (würde den gerne schräger stellen!).
Die HDMI Eingänge verwende ich für 3D Spiele nicht, läuft bei mir alles über DVI.


----------



## ZAM (24. Oktober 2013)

3D will und brauche ich gar nicht. Nervt mich schon im Kino genug  Nur Oculus Rift klingt in dem Zusammenhang interessant. ^^
Mir geht es eher um Dinge wie mögliche Schlieren (bei schnellen Bewegungen bspw. in Shootern), Inputlag und Farbdarstellung im 2D-Modus.


P.s.: Mir ist schon klar, dass ich Clauts Thema ein bisschen hijacked habe, aber es interessiert mich halt auch momentan.  ^^


----------



## Veshrae (24. Oktober 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mir geht es eher um Dinge wie mögliche Schlieren (bei schnellen Bewegungen bspw. in Shootern), Inputlag und Farbdarstellung im 2D-Modus.



Also ich hab keine Schlieren auf'm Monitor, und ich spiele hauptsächlich CoD/BF3/CS:GO.


----------



## Paradoxic (24. Oktober 2013)

Der 400€ Asus hat absolut gar kein Problem mit Schlieren, Input-Lag, Ghosting und was weiß ich noch alles, dass ich jetzt aufzählen könnte (Wäre ja auch blöd, da selbst eure PCGH-Kollegen den auf Platz 1 haben) . Das ist ein astreiner und wirklich sehr guter Gaming-Monitor. Das mit dem etwas geringeren Neigewinkel stimmt zwar, da war der BenQ etwas besser, aber ich habe meine Monitore ohnehin auf Augenhöhe stehen, also nicht 50 CM über mir, sodass ich eine solche starke Neigung bräuchte. Das ist aber natürlich individuell verschieden. 

Die Farbsättigung ist mit den Voreinstellungen viel zu stark, aber jeder der ernsthaft darüber nachdenkt einen teureren Gaming-Monitor zu kaufen, der sollte sich ohnehin zumindest mal mit dem Thema "welche Tools nutze ich, um meinen Monitor einzustellen) ausseinandersetzen und nicht irgendwelche Voreinstellungen verwenden. Ich brauch bei nem neuen Monitor/Fernseher immer ne knappe Stunde, weil ich halt 100x rum probiere und ich schließlich nicht jedes halbe Jahr nen neuen kaufe, aber manche sind auch deutlich schneller zufrieden oder schauen in anderen Foren (wie hardwareluxx) vorbei und lassen sich von dort geposteten Einstellungen "inspirieren". 

Tools empfehle ich dir/euch das hier (kommt von Prad) oder ne Burosch Test-DVD, die aber Geld kostet und die ich nutze (nimmt sich aber beides nichts)

Ich habe schon so viele Monitore besessen (immer Gaming-Monitore 300€ aufwärts) und der ist bis jetzt der Abstand beste. Ich hätte zwar gerne die Farbdarstellung von nem IPS-Pannel und die Gaming-Leistung von dem Asus, aber das kann auch ich mir nicht leisten bzw. ist mir einfach zu teuer. 

Ich kann den Monitor bedenkenlos empfehlen, wo wie Veshrae wahrscheinlich auch und ich spiele auch Spiele wie CS:Go oder auch Quake Live. 

Übrigens, der Preis-Leistungsieger ist kein 120HZ/144HZ, Zam, nur falls du das nicht gesehen haben solltest. Zu dem kann ich nichts sagen, aber wenn deine Kollegen den als "gut" bewertet haben und du keine 120HZ brauchst, dann wird das wohl schon richtig sein.


----------



## Claut (24. Oktober 2013)

@ Zam, Du weichst meinen Fragen keines falls aus. Das sind fragen, die mir auch wichtig sind, auf die ich aber so schnell nicht gekommen währe  Das passt schon so.

@Paradoxic, wenn Du diesen wirklich Empfehlen kannst, werde mir diesen Morgen Bestellen, und sobald dieser da ist, auch ein eigenes Feedback geben.
Du scheinst auf jeden Fall eine Ahnung zu haben, wo von Du Redest, und darauf baue ich jetzt einfach mal 

Ich danke dir auf jeden fall, für eine Ausführliche Antwort


----------



## Paradoxic (24. Oktober 2013)

Freut mich dir geholfen zu haben, auch wenn er vlt. optisch nicht so ganz in deinem Rahmen liegt

Bin mal gespannt, was du sagst, denn Bildqualität/Farbsättigung usw. ist natürlich dann doch immer ne subjektive Sache fürs Auge, selbst wenn man vieles Messen kann (s. PCGH auf Platz 1), aber Brillianz/Schärfe und andere Dinge nimmt dann doch jeder Mensch noch einmal individuell anders war.

Ich würde den Monitor auf jeden Fall freiwillig nicht her geben


----------



## Klos1 (25. Oktober 2013)

Hab mir kürzlich den hier gekauft und bin absolut zufrieden:

http://www.prad.de/n...sus-pb248q.html

Hab auch lange überlegt, ob nun TN und mit 120 hz oder doch IPS. Letztendlich ist es dann ein IPS geworden und ich würde ihn auch durch kein TN-Panel mehr tauschen wollen.
Die Farben sind einfach bei weitem schöner und er ist halt einfach auch deutlich blinkwinkelstabiler, als ein TN.

Schnell genug für Spiele ist er meiner Meinung nach auch. Ich persönlich kann zumindest keine Schlieren ausmachen. Es gibt einen größeren Lichthof am rechten oberen Eck bei mir, aber irgendetwas ist ja immer.
Den perfekten Monitor gibt es wohl nicht, aber für mich persönlich ist dieser für den Preis sehr nahe dran.

Und vor allem 16:10 Format, welches ich einfach immer noch am besten finde.



Paradoxic schrieb:


> Und die IPS-Panels, die hauptsächlich Grafiker oder Filmenthusiasten kaufen, da sie deutlich farbenprächtiger sind, sind für den Preis nicht spieletauglich und haben eine viel zu kurze Reaktionszeit. Die fangen dann bei 500&#8364; und aufwärts an.



Stimmt absolut nicht. Meiner ist von den Reaktionszeiten her top. BF3 und ähnliches lässt sich absolut schlierenfrei spielen. Da kommen viele TN-Panel nicht hinterher. Klar, es ist kein 120 hz, aber dafür ist die Bildqualität doch deutlich höher, als bei einem TN. Wie oben schon gesagt, ich würde nicht mehr mit TN-Panel tauschen wollen.


----------



## Paradoxic (25. Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte 2 da und mit denen konnte ich nicht vernünftig spielen und habe sie dann zurück geschickt (beide um 500&#8364, ist aber auch schon ein Jahr her. Input-Lag und Ghosting waren schon sehr stark. Von der Farbdarstellung usw. brauchen wir nicht zu reden, da kommt kein TN-Panel hinterher, das habe ich ja auch erwähnt und ist auch bekannt. 

120Hz/144Hz ist schon was feines und ich persönlich würde nicht mehr tauschen wollen, aber das ist halt Geschmackssache. Wie gesagt, ich habe mit IPS im Spielebereich keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht (hat ja auch nen Grund, warum fast jeder Spielemonitor kein IPS-Panel hat), weswegen ich nur meine Beispiele nannte, aber wenn du gute Erfahrungen gemacht hast und du nen spielefähigen IPS-Monitor hast, dann ist das sicherlich auch ne Überlegung wert, aber dazu kann ich dann nichts sagen


----------



## Dagonzo (25. Oktober 2013)

Klos schrieb:


> Stimmt absolut nicht. Meiner ist von den Reaktionszeiten her top. BF3 und ähnliches lässt sich absolut schlierenfrei spielen. Da kommen viele TN-Panel nicht hinterher. Klar, es ist kein 120 hz, aber dafür ist die Bildqualität doch deutlich höher, als bei einem TN. Wie oben schon gesagt, ich würde nicht mehr mit TN-Panel tauschen wollen.





Paradoxic schrieb:


> Ich hatte 2 da und mit denen konnte ich nicht vernünftig spielen und habe sie dann zurück geschickt (beide um 500€), ist aber auch schon ein Jahr her. Input-Lag und Ghosting waren schon sehr stark. Von der Farbdarstellung usw. brauchen wir nicht zu reden, da kommt kein TN-Panel hinterher, das habe ich ja auch erwähnt und ist auch bekannt.


Das sehe ich auch so wie Klos. IPS-Panele sind absolut spieletauglich. Aber sicherlich nicht von jeder Firma.

@Claut

Du kannst ja mal ein bisschen bei >>prad.de<< stöbern. Die beste und kompetenteste Webseite im Netz.
Bei dem Modell was du dir ausgesucht hast, also den Acer, der ist gar nicht so verkehrt, auch wenn das Dingens mir persönlich nicht so gefällt. Aber das muss es ja auch nicht.^^ Bedenke aber, das er keine Höhenverstellung hat.
Wenn du einen größeren Media-Markt oder Saturn bei dir in der Nähe hast, wäre auch mal eine Live-Betrachtung einiger Monitore zu empfehlen.

Allgemein:
3D ist hin und wieder mal ganz nett, aber kein "must have". Ausserdem ist ein längeres intensives Spielen in 3D nicht zu empfehlen. Und jeder verträgt es anders, manche sogar gar nicht. Ausserdem muss man bedenken, das ein Spiel in 3D die doppelte Leistung von der Grafikkarte abverlangt.
Einen Monitor speziell jetzt zu empfehlen ist schwierig. Ich habe seit vier Jahren meinen NEC und was besseres gibt es einfach nicht. Zumindest bisher nichts gefunden mit IPS-Panel. TN kommt mir jedenfalls nicht mehr ins Haus. 
War auch nicht der billigste und würde heute so in der Preisklasse 600-700 Euro liegen (24 Zoll). Zudem mag ich Monitore im 16:10 Format lieber als 16:9.

Auf jeden Fall würde ich nicht gleich blind kaufen. Nach Möglichkeit, wie schon geschrieben, erst mal im Laden anschauen. Wenn du Glück hast, steht dein Wunschkandidat ja da und wartet nur auf dich.^^


----------



## Paradoxic (25. Oktober 2013)

In dem Preisrahmen von ~350€? Das es IPS Panels gibt, die spieletauglich sind bezweifle ich ja gar nicht, da wurde ich wohl missverstanden, aber für den Preisrahmen, in dem Claut sucht und in 27" (das würde ich bevorzugen)? Wenn ja, dann sofort her damit, würde mich auch sehr interessieren, vlt. dann bei mir als 2. Monitor im Arbeitszimmer..


----------



## Klos1 (26. Oktober 2013)

Paradoxic schrieb:


> In dem Preisrahmen von ~350&#8364;? Das es IPS Panels gibt, die spieletauglich sind bezweifle ich ja gar nicht, da wurde ich wohl missverstanden, aber für den Preisrahmen, in dem Claut sucht und in 27" (das würde ich bevorzugen)? Wenn ja, dann sofort her damit, würde mich auch sehr interessieren, vlt. dann bei mir als 2. Monitor im Arbeitszimmer..



Schau auf den Preis des Bildschirms, den ich gepostet habe. Ich habe knapp über 300 Euro für mein IPS-Panel bezahlt. IPS ist nicht mehr so teuer. Es gibt einige IPS-Panel um die 300 Euro, die spieletauglich sind. Klar, es wird kein 120 Hz Monitor daraus, aber wer beispielsweise bei meinem Monitor in Spielen was zu kritisieren hat, der muss schon sehr empfindlich sein, behaupte ich mal. Mit 27" könnte es allerdings wirklich schwer werden. Ist mir persönlich aber auch schon fast zu groß. Aber das ist Geschmackssache. Es sind übrigens meist die billigeren IPS-Panel, welche spieletauglich sind. Bei den teuren Eizo's findest du da beispielsweise kaum etwas.



Paradoxic schrieb:


> Ich hatte 2 da und mit denen konnte ich nicht vernünftig spielen und habe sie dann zurück geschickt (beide um 500&#8364, ist aber auch schon ein Jahr her. Input-Lag und Ghosting waren schon sehr stark. Von der Farbdarstellung usw. brauchen wir nicht zu reden, da kommt kein TN-Panel hinterher, das habe ich ja auch erwähnt und ist auch bekannt.
> 
> 120Hz/144Hz ist schon was feines und ich persönlich würde nicht mehr tauschen wollen, aber das ist halt Geschmackssache. Wie gesagt, ich habe mit IPS im Spielebereich keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht (hat ja auch nen Grund, warum fast jeder Spielemonitor kein IPS-Panel hat), weswegen ich nur meine Beispiele nannte, aber wenn du gute Erfahrungen gemacht hast und du nen spielefähigen IPS-Monitor hast, dann ist das sicherlich auch ne Überlegung wert, aber dazu kann ich dann nichts sagen



Bei Prad wirst du sehen, dass auch die meisten TN-Panels bezüglich Schnelligkeit nicht besser wegkommen. Von den 120 hz Panels mal abgesehen. Ich habe mir kürzlich ja auch überlegt, einen 120 hz - Monitor zu kaufen.
Aber am Ende wurde mir auch klar, dass ich in den Spielen, welche ich zocke und in den von mir bevorzugten Grafikeinstellungen eh nie 120 FPS haben werde. Das wird wohl auch den meisten so gehen. Da brauchst du schon eine verdammt gute Grafikkarte, sonst bringt dir 120 hz auch nicht viel.


----------



## Paradoxic (26. Oktober 2013)

Alles klar, vielen dank, dann schau ich mal vorbei (habe mich seit den 2 500&#8364; "fails" und dem hin und her Geschicke nicht mit mehr mit IPS auseinander gesetzt) und für mein Arbeitszimmer reicht mir auchn 60iger und das die IPS da genauso gut/schnell abschneiden glaube ich gerne. Ich war nur beim ersten lesen etwas verwirrt, dass die 60hz IPS's genauso schnell sein sollen wie 120hz/144Hz TNs, aber danke, dass du das noch mal aufgeklärt hast.

Und das mit der Grafikkarte hatte ich ja auch extra erwähnt. Wenn man mit ner 560er o.ä. "rumkrückt", die keine 120 Frames schafft, dann braucht man auch keinen 120HZ Monitor, das wäre dann rausgeschmissenes Geld. Ich selber spiele mit ner Titan, weswegen ich meinen Asus nicht gegen nen 60HZ-Modell eintauschen würde, da ich in so gut wie jedem aktuellen Spiel, was sauber programmiert wurde (wer weiß, was die Zukunft mit den neuen Konsolen so bringt) mind. 100 Frames und mehr habe und sich dort ein 120/144HZ schon deutlich bemerkbar macht. Naja, Monitorwahl ist immer ne schwierige Sache, da jeder Mensch ein "schönes/ausgewogenes" Bild immer anders wahr nimmt. Genau das gleiche vlt. noch schlimmere Problem hat man ja auch im Audio-Bereich. 

Dann werde ich mich jetzt noch mal mit ein paar IPS-Panels auseinander setzen, v.a. wenn du sagst, dass gerade die etwas günstigeren die Spieletauglichen sind. Dann hab ich schon einmal ein verfrühtes Weihnachtsgeschenk


----------



## Klos1 (26. Oktober 2013)

Alles ist schwierig, wenn es um Hardware geht. Ich habe bestimmt 3 Monate recherchiert und immer wieder hin und her überlegt, was ich jetzt für nen Monitor kaufen soll. Irgendwie überleg ich immer ewig, bis es dann mal zu einer Kaufentscheidung kommt.
Grafikkarte hab ich noch ne GTX560TI. Eine Titan ist mir schlicht zu teuer. Ich kauf immer obere Klasse, aber niemals Highend. Bis Maxwell kommt muss meine 560 noch reichen. Zuerst ist jetzt sowieso mal die CPU dran. Wird Zeit, dass ich meinen 9550 in Rente schicke und mir nen schicken Xeon E3-1230 v3 rauslasse.  Noch gibt es bei Ebay für den 9550er gutes Geld.^^


----------



## Paradoxic (26. Oktober 2013)

Glaub mir, ich kenn das, auch wenn ich schneller bin, da ich einfach ein ungedulidger Mensch bin Ich lese auch Test nach Test und ganz schlimm ist es, wenn ich mich dann mal in ein komplett neues Hardware-Thema einlese, wovon ich vorher null Ahnung habe (zuletzt war es ein NAS), dann stehe ich wie der Ochs vom Berg und brauch auch erst mal ne lange Zeit, um mich dann für ein Modell zu entscheiden, plötzlich kommt ein neuer Test raus über den ich zufällig stolpere und dann zweifel ich wieder an meiner Entscheidung, von welcher ich ne halbe Stunde vorher noch überzeugt war


----------



## Dagonzo (26. Oktober 2013)

Klos schrieb:


> Aber am Ende wurde mir auch klar, dass ich in den Spielen, welche ich zocke und in den von mir bevorzugten Grafikeinstellungen eh nie 120 FPS haben werde. Das wird wohl auch den meisten so gehen. Da brauchst du schon eine verdammt gute Grafikkarte, sonst bringt dir 120 hz auch nicht viel.


Ja es gibt Spiele, mit denen ich selbst mit meiner GF-Titan schon Probleme habe, vernünftige Frameraten zu erzielen. Und Spiele die nächstes Jahr kommen, werden teilweise noch mehr fordern. Bei Metro - Last Light in 3D kann man selbst mit zwei oder vielleicht sogar mit 3 Titan nicht 120FPS erreichen, wenn man die höchsten Einstellungen nutzt.


----------



## Grushdak (27. Oktober 2013)

Was bedeutet TN und was IPS?
Steht das überhaupt bei der Beschreibung im Laden dabei? (hab' das ehrlich gesagt noch nie gelesen) ...



Paradoxic schrieb:


> ... Wenn man mit ner 560er o.ä. "rumkrückt", die keine 120 Frames schafft, dann braucht man auch keinen 120HZ Monitor, ...


Irgendwie bin ich da gerade verunsichert, kapier's nicht ganz.
Gehst Du Du automatisch bei gaming von Full HD mit allem an oder gar 3D aus?
Wenn ja - ok, dann kann ich es ja noch nachvollziehen.

Doch ansonsten muss ich sagen, daß ich mit selbst mit meiner alten 250er sogar bis zu 140 fps schaffte (meistens so ca100-ca120).
Das war zwar bei WoW (alles auf sehr hoch, 1680x1050 und diversen AddOns) und mit meinem 2-3 Jahre alten Medion Monitor (16:10).

Gut die aktuellsten Spiele habe ich noch nicht gespielt - zuletzt nur Skyrim, Metro 2033.
Doch selbst da lief es bei sehr hohen Einstellungen + (diversen AddOns bei Skyrim absolut flüssig).
Fps weiß ich da jetzt allerdings nicht.

Natürlich weiß ich, daß bei Full HD ++ mein PC in die Knie gehen würde.
Allerdings reichte mir das bisher vollkommen u.a. zum Gaming aus.
Und ich musste oft schmunzeln, wenn andere viel neuere und "stärkere" PCs hatten, die aber bei weitem nicht bei denselben Einstellungen flüssig liefen.

Störungen auf dem Bildschirm hatte ich auch so gut wie nie - also nix Lagg oder Ghosting ...

Ähm und vom Kalibrieren eines Bildschirmes würde ich in erster Linie abraten.
Das kann so schnell schief gehen, wenn man nicht genau weiß, was man tut.
Es kann natürlich sein, daß es heutzutage selbst für Laien wesentlich verständlichere und sichere Methoden dafür gibt.

ps. 
Und diesen imo ganzen 3D Firlefanz brauche ich sowieso nicht.
Das ist für mich irgendwie so gekünzelt.
Da gehe ich lieber ins Freie.^
So eine realistsische Welt, in der wir leben, wird es noch lange nicht virtuell geben.


----------



## Claut (27. Oktober 2013)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ähm und vom Kalibrieren eines Bildschirmes würde ich in erster Linie abraten.




Da bist Du wohl der erste Mensch, der so etwas schreibt 
Ob man sich damit nun auskennt oder eben nicht, das Spielt ja keinerlei Rolle.

Paradoxic hatte ja eine Seite gelinkt, in der eine Einfache aber auch sehr Saubere Software zu finden ist.


----------



## Klos1 (27. Oktober 2013)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Was bedeutet TN und was IPS?
> Steht das überhaupt bei der Beschreibung im Laden dabei? (hab' das ehrlich gesagt noch nie gelesen) ...



Ja, dass steht natürlich bei jedem Panel dabei. Wenn nicht, wäre es eine Frechheit. Es beschreibt schlicht und ergreifend die Panel-Technik. IPS-Panel sind weitaus hochwertiger und teurer. Grafikdesigner verwenden IPS, wegen der hohen Farbgenauigkeit. Die Farben sind viel kräftiger. Auch sind sie nicht so blickwinkelabhängig, wie TN.

Hier werden Panel-Techniken beschrieben:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fl%C3%BCssigkristallanzeige

Man kann also sagen:

IPS-Panel:

Vorteile:

- Hohe Farbgenauigkeit und sehr kräftige Farben
- blinkwinkelstabil

Nachteile:

- etwas höher im Stromverbrauch
- oft langsamer als TN

Wobei man bei der Geschwindigkeit sagen muss, dass es heute schon sehr schnelle IPS-Panel gibt, die absolut spieletauglich sind. Auf der anderen Seite gibt es TN-Panel, welche nicht spieletauglich sind und davon
sehr viele. Dennoch, die schnellsten Panels am Markt sind TN-Panels, insbesondere die 120hz Geräte. In Sachen Bildqualität ist ein IPS aber eine andere Liga. Es gibt noch sehr viele andere Panel-Arten.
Früher war PVA und S-PVA sehr weit verbreitet. TN ist von allen Versionen die billigste Variante, von den Herstellungskosten her.


----------



## Claut (27. Oktober 2013)

IPS-Panel nutzbar als Gamer Bildschirm, wenn man ein schönes Gefülltes Bild haben möchte, man aber wenig Wert auf Reaktionen, Schlieren usw. legt.
TN-Panel wenn man viel Wert auf die Reaktionen legt, keine Schlieren haben möchte. Einfach auf ein Flüssiges Bild Wert legt. Und da ist zu empfehlen, einen 120Hz zu kaufen.

Seh ich das jetzt Richtig?


----------



## Paradoxic (27. Oktober 2013)

Ganz grob kann man das so sagen, richtig. 
Wenn TN-Panel, dann auf jeden Fall 120HZ, wenn IPS, dann lass dir von Klos noch mal welche empfehlen. Diese sind dann aber nicht 120HZ (heißt langsamer) und sehr wahrscheinlich nicht 27", da die Kombination den Rahmen komplett sprengen würde. Was sich dann letztendlich für dich selber lohnt, musst du wissen.

Ich würde jetzt mal ganz klar folgendes sagen: 
Hast ne leistungsstarke Grafikkarte (770/780 oder gar höher) oder spielst mit dem Gedanken dir eine "teure" Karte aus dem Bereich zu kaufen, soll heißen 400€ und mehr, dann würde ich persönlich definitiv zu einem 120HZ TN-Panel greifen, da du in so gut wie jedem aktuellen Spiel mehr als 60 Frames haben wirst und sich der Unterschied dann schon deutlich bemerkbar macht.

Hast du eher ne ältere Grafikkarte und planst auch keine teure Neuanschaffung, dann lass dir von Klos mal ein paar IPS-Panels empfehlen bzw. schau in seine Links. Dann kriegst du nämlich (scheinbar, ich vertraue da mal auf sein Wort) spieletaugliche IPS-Panles in deinem Preisrahmen, die zwar nur 60 HZ haben, aber da du ohnehin nicht mehr haben wirst, lohnt sich ein spieletaugliches IPS-Panel dann schon, da es einfach die schönere Farbdarstellung hat. 

So grob würde ich das jetzt mal beschreiben. An deiner Stelle würde ich jedoch mal in nen Laden fahren und dir beide Panel-Typen im Vergleich anschauen. Wir können dir noch so viel Raten, was du als "schöner" empfindest, ist dann immer noch Typsache.


----------



## Claut (28. Oktober 2013)

Habe mir letzte Woche ein ein TN-Panel bestellt, und müsste Heute auch ankommen. 
Dieses wurde mich auch hier empfohlen.

Wollte nur mal grob klar stellen, worin der Unterschied liegen sollte, zwischen TN und IPS


----------



## wowfighter (30. Oktober 2013)

Moin,

Go for it:

http://benq.de/product/monitor/XL2420T

or

http://benq.de/product/monitor/xl2720t


----------



## Dagonzo (31. Oktober 2013)

Claut schrieb:


> Habe mir letzte Woche ein ein TN-Panel bestellt, und müsste Heute auch ankommen.
> Dieses wurde mich auch hier empfohlen.
> 
> Wollte nur mal grob klar stellen, worin der Unterschied liegen sollte, zwischen TN und IPS


Welchen hast du denn nun eigentlich bestellt? Den Acer?


----------



## Klos1 (31. Oktober 2013)

Claut schrieb:


> IPS-Panel nutzbar als Gamer Bildschirm, wenn man ein schönes Gefülltes Bild haben möchte, man aber wenig Wert auf Reaktionen, Schlieren usw. legt.
> TN-Panel wenn man viel Wert auf die Reaktionen legt, keine Schlieren haben möchte. Einfach auf ein Flüssiges Bild Wert legt. Und da ist zu empfehlen, einen 120Hz zu kaufen.
> 
> Seh ich das jetzt Richtig?



Das Bild ist nicht nur gefühlt schöner, sondern faktisch.  Zumindest, wenn man keine Tomaten auf den Augen hat.^^
Gute Reaktionszeiten gibt es wie gesagt auch bei IPS. Ich würde auch mal vermuten, dass die meisten meinen Monitor als schlierenfrei bezeichnen würden. Ich persönlich kann jedenfalls auch in schnellen Spielen keine erkennen.
Dennoch mag es Personen geben, denen mein IPS womöglich zu langsam wäre. Hängt hat von der subjektiven Wahrnehmung ab. Und es gibt wie schon erwähnt sehr viele TN-Panel, welche beispielsweise bei Prad eine Spieletauglichkeit abgesprochen bekommen.
Schlieren hat keineswegs die IPS-Technik für sich allein gepachtet.

Wenn man aber in Sachen Schnelligkeit keine Abstriche machen möchte, dann TN mit 120hz.
Dann sollte man den aber auch entsprechend füttern können.


----------



## Dagonzo (31. Oktober 2013)

Klos schrieb:


> Schlieren hat keineswegs die IPS-Technik für sich allein gepachtet.


Genau so sieht es aus. Mein erster TFT hatte ein TN-Panel und das war grausig. Der hatte damals nur 19" und kostete 1.000 Euro. Gut die heutigen TN-Panels sind mit den ersten von damals natürlich auch nicht mehr zu vergleichen. 
Ein Kollege von mir hat einen etwas weniger als zwei Jahre alten 24 Zoller von iiyama. Er schwört seit jeher auf Monitore dieser Firma und die waren auch mal wirklich gut, allerdings meiner Meinung eher zu Zeiten wo es noch Röhrenmonitore waren. Jedenfalls hat mir sein TN-Panel-Monitor überhaupt nicht gefallen. Sowohl die Schlierenbildung war deutlich sichtbar und die Farbverfälschungen in Windows bei hellen Hintergründen waren völlig indiskutabel. Das einzig gute war die Helligkeitsverteilung bei dunklen Hintergründen. Aber gerade das ist auch bei den neuesten TN-Generationen immer noch oftmals ein großes Manko.
Ich kann es eigentlich nur wiederholen. Einmal IPS immer IPS. Es muss aber halt der richtige sein und nicht nur irgendeiner.

Edit:
Der ultimative IPS-Gaming-Monitor scheint jetzt von EIZO auf dem Markt zu kommen. Gerade heute bzw. gestern habe ich einen Test dazu gelesen. Scheint ja ein richtig geniales Teil zu sein. Der hat natürlich auch seinen Preis und ist erst für ca. 600 Euro erhältlich. Der hat allerdings nur 24 Zoll dafür rechnet er intern mit 240Hz. Größer als 24Zoll scheint allerdings immer noch ein Problem zu sein. Hätte ich allerdings keinen guten Monitor, hätte ich den durchaus ins Auge gefasst. Der Preis von 600 Euro ist schon recht hoch, aber eine fünfjährige Garantie bekommt man auch nicht alle Tage. Da relativiert sich der Preis auch wieder etwas.
Test EIZO Foris FG2421


----------



## kaepteniglo (31. Oktober 2013)

Äh... der Eizo hat aber ein VA-Panel und kein IPS-Panel. Leider nur 23,5" und trotzdem ca. 500€.

Aber Eizo war ja schon immer "teuer" 

Und nativ ist er auch "nur" bei 120Hz. Der Inputlag von 15ms ist aber dann doch ganz schön heftig, vor allem für Shooter, oder?


----------

